# Good morning from Penny and Cash!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I had to share this photo from this mornings cuddlefest... Happy Friday before Christmas, hope everyone is ready for the holidays!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

so cute, they made a heart shape!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

They look like twins in this picture!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It's funny that you say they look like twins - I showed this picture to someone at work and they were asking me which dog was which and they were surprised that I could tell them apart.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Now it's good evening from Penny and Cash . Cash is such a good sport, I don't think I've ever seen him get upset, especially not with Penny!


----------

